# best sony camera under 9000rs



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 3, 2014)

kindly suggest a point and shoot camera for basic photography. I want to choose between sony w830, wx60, wx50,wx80. My requirements are low light photography and full hd recording. I had very good experience with my sony w270, so again going with sony.


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

WX50 - I don't think you could find one.
WX60 - It's a CMOS version of W830.
WX80 - WX60+wifi.
Both WX60 and WX80 costs the same, so pick the one with WIFI.

Though TZ25 is old, it is better than the above models and there is a good offer for this camera. Check out the model.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks for reply mate. shall i go with wx80 then?

- - - Updated - - -

does w830 has background defocus feature?


----------



## srkmish (Aug 4, 2014)

increase ur budget to 13k and get the fuji xf-1. f/1.8 will give u much better low light photos than these cameras. And it looks uber stylish too

Buy Fujifilm XF1 12MP Point and Shoot Digital Camera (Black) with 4x Optical Zoom Online at Low Price in India | Fujifilm Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

Just look at the low light pics in this thread. Stunning.

Capturing the 2013 Austin Fan Fest with the Fuji XF1 | atmtx photo blog


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 5, 2014)

any online deal for sony wx80


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

sudhir_3193 said:


> any online deal for sony wx80



Link:Buy Sony DSC-WX80/BC E32 16.2 MP Digital Camera (Black) with 8x Optical Zoom, 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Sony Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks mate for the link


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2014)

^ Nice find, SRK.  That's a good deal.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 5, 2014)

placed order, will get it delivered on friday.


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2014)

^ Don't forget to post some photographs


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah , sure. Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 15, 2014)

^^ Have you got the cam? If so please do post a small review here.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 17, 2014)

@ssb, i have not gone much into detail due to busy schedule but i can say that its an allrounder. Pros-Pics are crisp,warm and good. Full hd video recording and wifi is bonus. Its a perfect p&s camera for home and outdoors. Very light weight.vfm @8000rs.cons-only one con i found is battery charging inside camera otherwise very good camera. Unable to post pics as pc has gone kaput.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 18, 2014)

Its compact as the thickness is only 2.2cm (according to the stats in Amazon). It can be carried easily!! I think I might order this one too!!


----------

